# Dunlop clubs that bad for beginner?



## gregk2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi all,

So i've just recently got into golf, I got some cheap clubs off ebay as i wasn't sure i would get into it, and because i'm not highly paid. Found a full set of Dunlop 65's local on ebay and won them for Â£40. They looked in mint condition used once maybe twice max! 

Went with a friend to the range a few times late last year and played my first ever round in Jan. I'm now hooked! I've taken lessons and corrected most of my swing faults (which were plentiful!) As i got the impression my money would be best spent learning to play rather than buying expensive clubs.

Now i knew my clubs were never going to be anything special but i thought they would be fine while learning to play and do me for at least 12 months however reading so much negativity towards Dunlop clubs i'm not so sure now? I'm striking the ball well with them, they seem to be quite forgiving but i have no comparisons as i've never used anything else. They are steel shafted and no heads have flown off yet (fingers crossed)

Will carrying on using these clubs be detrimental to my progression? I obviously would love a decent branded set and often browse golf bidder for second hand stuff but funds are tight and i'm not sure it's necessary for me to have better clubs yet?

So are they really _that_â€‹ bad? should i be looking to change them asap? I play once or twice a week just for fun.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 27, 2012)

I currently use Dunlop MXII which are about 5 years old.

I personally play aswell with these as I do with any other clubs so I would state categorically that these will not be detrimental to your improvement. 

What you may want to consider (as I am now) is investing in some irons later on which are custom fitted so you know that they are made to suit your game. Doing this too early in your progression may actually be detrimental as your swing will develop with more games and lessons.

Depends how quick you want to improve but I'd not look at these as inferior clubs.

Sports direct have TP12's there new ish range for about Â£120 all in. Two friends of mine have bought these as cheap clubs on my recommendation and play as well now as they've ever done.

I've shot a 79 with my dunlops and loads of 80's. Just started to track my handicap on golfshake to see where I am as when I was a member two years ago I only played in about 3 comps. At the time of handing in my cards at silverstone I shot 92 93 93 in my three handicap cards.

What I would suggest is that the driver needs to be replaced. The 3 and 5 wood that came with mine are alright but I prefer hitting my 3 iron from the deck but each to their own.

If you're just starting out then probably playing with just irons for a while is a good place to start but as I said before depends how quick you want to 'improve'


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Greg. As Dave has said, if you are striking the ball well with them and your game _is_
improving then they are not detrimental. 
The lure of "the shiny new thing" is one that's a recurrent theme with most golfers, however it's not an essential part of the game. If you are happy with what you use then I see no reason why you wouldn't keep using them until _YOU_ feel that you have gone as far as you can with them and are no longer improving. 
As you said you operate to a budget as well that's more of a reason for sticking with what you have until you are comfortable to move on. 
Golf is a great game and I suppose it all depends on how far _you_ want to take it. But enjoy your game mate and if it's got it's hooks in you, then welcome to my world


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 27, 2012)

I see affordable steel headed cavity backed irons as fine for an introduction into this game.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2012)

Keep using them if your are still progressing with them. If you hit a wall with your progress and want to go further then i would maybe look into getting new clubs. At the end of the day the club can only do so much. Ive seen guys with cheap clubs play brilliant and chaps with all the bling play terrible.


----------



## gregk2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys, much appreciated.

I am competitive and really want to get to a decent level at golf as quickly as i can, but am patient enough to know these things take time, so i will stick with my clubs until i feel i'm ready for the next level. 

@MKDave that's really impressive what you've achieved with your clubs and has firmly reassured me i don't need to rush into changing clubs yet, thanks.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 27, 2012)

gregk2 said:



			@MKDave that's really impressive what you've achieved with your clubs and has firmly reassured me i don't need to rush into changing clubs yet, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, I'm hoping to be well into the teens by the end of summer now I'm tracking my handicap. I'm from bucks so if you fancy a game some time just let me know and we can sort something out


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 27, 2012)

The cheaper end of the club market is fantastic for the casual or "work do" golfer who plays a handful of rounds a year and not to any standard.

Any club golfer with regular practice will soon realise the deficiencies and require a  more suitable game improvement set. In time you will move on to other club types as your striking improves.

I see nothing wrong with these "Â£9" per club sets as they have a market and its a good way of getting into this fantastic game cheaply! As I said before though, you will soon realise the deficiencies of the clubs (and associated balls) once you start finding the middle of the face or try someone elses clubs.

Additionally the woods/wedges always seem to be of lower quality compared to the more expensive counterparts than the irons do! The putters also make no difference till you start finding the middle more often as they generally get it on line with a good stroke. You will only notice the difference once you get good at green reading.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 27, 2012)

I had for a few years the Dunlop 65i's irons and found them good enough for beginners as i did not want to spend a lot of money on equipment i bought 4-SW AT Â£5 EACH not bad and my best round was a 78 with them while playing off 18 in a medal and winning with a 60, now i have mizuno t-zoid and they are a lot better now im playing more, but like i said nothing wrong with dunlop clubs i even have a 5 wood still in my bag.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 27, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			The cheaper end of the club market is fantastic for the casual or "work do" golfer who plays a handful of rounds a year and not to any standard.

Any club golfer with regular practice will soon realise the deficiencies and require a  more suitable game improvement set. In time you will move on to other club types as your striking improves.

I see nothing wrong with these "Â£9" per club sets as they have a market and its a good way of getting into this fantastic game cheaply! As I said before though, you will soon realise the deficiencies of the clubs (and associated balls) once you start finding the middle of the face or try someone elses clubs.

Additionally the woods/wedges always seem to be of lower quality compared to the more expensive counterparts
		
Click to expand...

While I agree with the comment about the woods I couldn't disagree more about the irons.

I've played rounds with, taylormade burners, cobra S3's, wilson Di9's, and my dunlops but don't find the other 3 sets superior to my dunlops.

I stand by the fact that fitted irons are the way to go to improve your golf rather than buying 'bigger' names. Unless you know your fitting requirements and find a second hand set that fit the bill then dunlops are as good as you can get to start out without being fitted. Really dont see the point in spending hundreds of pounds on 'brand' irons if they are not fitted.

Off my current handicap I'll give anyone a good game with my 'deficient' clubs.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 27, 2012)

You'll be fine with them for a while.
I managed to get down to 15 handicap using absolute rubbish clubs.
I'd suggest having a word with the pro giving you lessons just to get his input, but leave it a while until you are properly improving.

Good luck & I hope you enjoy your golfing


----------



## Slab (Apr 27, 2012)

If you want to know the _true _value of most of the mid-high value branded clubs, simply look in the bag where they've put all the clubs used for try-outs (not necessarily built for demo but off the shelf too) where you'll see no end of their irons for sale at about Â£10 each. Each clearly used yes but not broken by any means

Don't just use cost to equate the worth or quality


----------



## Dave B (Apr 27, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with Dunlop clubs or clothing. Infact I recently bought a pair of Dunlop pinstripes for about Â£14 and they are better quality than the Addidas ones I paid Â£40 for a year ago.

One of the guys I work with bought a set of Dunlops to take up the game and while down the range showing him the basics I was pleasantly surprised at how easy they were to use.


----------

